
Coursera Is Now a Unicorn - ikarandeep
https://techcrunch.com/2019/04/25/online-learning-startup-coursera-picks-up-103m-now-valued-at-1b/
======
lewisf
Awesome to see how far Coursera has come. I still remember when Coursera
exploded onto the scene and showed to the world there was incredible value in
putting tons of good educational content online for everyone to access.

Now, online video based educational content is everywhere -- exists for all
sorts of topics. Despite never needing to use it to find a new career, I'm
definitely at a way better place in life.

